# Bordeaux - Is it worth visiting ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Is Bordeaux worth visiting ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why not.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

DJM

You're on an adventure, everywhere is worth visiting

And the wine is pretty good too :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes or was. Avoid Bastille day.
Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I haven't been for 10 years or more but I thought it a great cosmopolitan city when I did.

http://www.bordeaux-tourisme.com/uk/bordeaux_patrimoine_mondial/mes_visites.html

http://www.camping-bordeaux.com/fr/hebergement-village-du-lac/emplacement-camping-car-gironde.html


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

yes. you can also cross the Gironde at Royan and travel down the West coast before Bordeaux. Great beach, lakes, wine and some nice camp sites.

Spence


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We had a couple of days in Bordeaux last year and were fairly unimpressed.It is a huge bustling city and not really our cup of tea as we like the quieter places.

We enjoyed exploring the Gironde estuary better,there are some lovely aires on the coast travelling north from Bordeaux up to Royan which has a superb long golden beach.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, it is! It's beautiful on the river and the whole of the Gironde is a natural wonder - amazing! We go to Blaye as often as we can, there's something new to see every time. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

went into bordeaux once to watch england france six nations match on tv in a bar stayed 3 days great time not all pissed but close,
agree with wilmannie blaye is one of my favourite spots not just the free camping below the citadel but we stayed once on the campsite inside the citadel with a tugger friend the ferry over the estuary is great too & reasonable


----------

